# Suche DIE Rolle



## Sockeye (16. Januar 2012)

Im Sommer geht es mal wieder nach Alaska...
...und ich habe immer noch nicht die optimale Rolle (Eierlegende Wollmilchsau) dafür gefunden.

Im Prinzip geht es um folgendes: Rotlachse und Königslachse vom Ufer aus fangen in einem Fluss mit so 5 Knoten Stömung. 70% der Zeit wird mit dem "Flip" geangelt. Hier ist die Rute immer in Bewegung und da zählt jedes Gramm:

- also möglichst leicht (die Avet SX war zu schwer auf die Dauer)

Bei dieser Angelart kommt es vor dass ein 6 kG Rotlachs falsch gehakt wird, quer in die Strömung kommt und mann muss öfters die Bremse zuknallen und die Schnur (30 Pfund test) reissen lassen. Hier machen die meisten Stationärrollen nach 5-6x schlapp...:q also:

- möglichst stabil muss sie sein

Da auch Königslachse gehakt werden und diese nur ungern aufgeben muss also die Bremse so ein 15-35 kG Fischli mitmachen müssen, also:

- Bremskraft 8-10 kg

Teilweise muss ich auch weit werfen, mit relativ leichten Ködernen / Blinkern. Die Avet SX kommt aber erst ab 100g auf Weite... also:

- eine Stationärrolle sollte es sein

ansonsten Salzwasserfest um einen kleinen Heli an den Strand zu pumpen... (oder er mich ins Cook Inlet..|bla

Der Preis ist ersteinmal sekundär.. Hat hier jemand einen Tip für mich?  ...möglicherweise von den little / big gamern ... so ne Accurate SR12 in Klein?

VG
Sockeye


----------



## rhinefisher (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche DIE Rolle*

Hi! Es gibt von Daiwa neuerdings eine kleine (3500h) Saltiga - die würde ich mir mal ansehen.. .
Petri


----------



## guifri (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche DIE Rolle*

Genau die!!!#6



rhinefisher schrieb:


> hi! Es gibt von daiwa neuerdings eine kleine (3500h) saltiga - die würde ich mir mal ansehen.. .
> Petri


----------



## jvonzun (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche DIE Rolle*

ich habe auf lachse mit einer penn cultiva (4000er) gefischt.die ist billig und stabil,reicht vollkommen aus!


----------



## weserwaller (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche DIE Rolle*



Sockeye schrieb:


> Hier ist die Rute immer in Bewegung und da zählt jedes Gramm:
> 
> ... und mann muss öfters die Bremse zuknallen und die Schnur (30 Pfund test) reissen lassen. Hier machen die meisten Stationärrollen nach 5-6x schlapp..
> 
> ...




Kling Für mich so, als würdest Du eine Shimano Saragosa 4000 suchen.....


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche DIE Rolle*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi! Es gibt von Daiwa neuerdings eine kleine (3500h) Saltiga - die würde ich mir mal ansehen.. .
> Petri



An die habe ich auch gedacht, das Baby wiegt aber 
das gleiche wie die Avet bzw ist unerheblich schwerer.

Die Stella 5000 SW wäre schon mal 40Gramm leichter als die SX, 
wenn noch verfügbar hier gerade "günstig" als Gebrauchte zu bekommen,
http://www.norwegen-angelforum.net/showthread.php?t=42604&page=2&highlight=stella+5000


----------



## Sockeye (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche DIE Rolle*

schickes Teilchen... aber mit einem halben Kilo schon 50g schwerer als die Avet SX

Kennt jemand eine leichtere Rolle?

VG
Sockeye


----------



## holk (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche DIE Rolle*

Hi Alex,

mach dich wegen der paar Gramm nicht fertig  ... wenn du eine Stationärrolle fischst ist die Rute mit deiner Griffposition deutlich besser ausbalanciert als mit der Multi und wirkt damit leichter ... das Gewicht des Tackles ist doch bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt unerheblich wenn die Balance stimmt ....

Die 5000 SW ist eine Hammer- Rolle ... ich hatte die auch eine Weile ...

Für deine Zwecke würde ich auf eine Multi gehen ... Revo Toro :vik: ... ist zumindest meine Wahl ... ThomasL hat mich ja gezwungen :q nächstes Jahr wieder in diesen furchtbaren Landstrich mit den katastrophalen Frühstücksritualen zu fahren :q

LG

Holger


----------



## freibadwirt (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche DIE Rolle*

Würde dann gleich die 6000 nehmen da bringst ein ganzes Eck mehr Schnur drauf wie auf die 5000 Stella.
Andreas


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche DIE Rolle*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> Würde dann gleich die 6000 nehmen da bringst ein ganzes Eck mehr Schnur drauf wie auf die 5000 Stella.
> Andreas


 

Stimmt,die 5000er ist verdammt klein.
Auf meine Certate 4000 bekomme ich erheblich mehr drauf.Soll jetzt keine Empfehlung sein,sondern nur ein Größenvergleich.


----------



## vermesser (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche DIE Rolle*

Ist das jetzt nicht DAS Einsatzgebiet für eine Penn Slammer in der entsprechenden Größe?

Höchstens das Gewicht könnte ein Problem sein, wobei ich auch denke, das die Balance bei einer Stationärrolle besser ist und damit nicht jedes Gramm zählt.


----------



## Jean (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche DIE Rolle*

Hi Sockeye, 
Hab im Oktober die Aernos 4000 FA auf genau deine Zielfische eingesetzt. Hab sie auch in Verbindung mit der Exage gefischt die du ja auch besitzt. Eine gute Kombo! Abgerundet mit der 23er Power Pro hatte ich auch mit 30 lbs Fischen keine Probleme. Gewicht liegt glaub bei 330g.


----------



## ThomasL (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche DIE Rolle*



holk schrieb:


> ThomasL hat mich ja gezwungen :q nächstes Jahr wieder in diesen furchtbaren Landstrich mit den katastrophalen Frühstücksritualen zu fahren :q
> 
> LG
> 
> Holger



Holger, du vermisst sicher schon lange die guillotinierten Bagels vom Murphy's Inn, oder von Pancakes mit Ahornsirup bist du ja auch so ein grosser Fan:q:q:q

@Sockeye

ich würde auch zu einer Multi greifen, die Revo oder eine Ambassadeur aus der 6000er Serie.


----------



## MrFloppy (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche DIE Rolle*

Wenn Multi, dann Revo Toro oder die neue JM Baitcaster, nur fasst die viel weniger Schnur als die Toro.

Wenn Stationärrolle, dann würd ich min. ne 5k Shimano nehmen, eher je 6k. Die Saragosa würde recht gut reinpassen, aber wenn du mehr Budget hast, dann geht auch ne Stella. Alternativ ne Daiwa Saltiga oder Catalina. Die Exceler E konnte mich nicht überzeugen.


----------



## Sockeye (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche DIE Rolle*



holk schrieb:


> ... ThomasL hat mich ja gezwungen :q nächstes Jahr wieder in diesen furchtbaren Landstrich mit den katastrophalen Frühstücksritualen zu fahren :q




...wenn ich euch nochmal dabei erwische von Seward aus auf was anderes zu angeln als auf Silber, zieh ich euch die Ohren lang...
... im Prinzip werden für kapitale Ling und Helis, von Homer und Seward aus die gleichen Fischgünde angefahren, nur von Homer ist es die halbe Strecke. Daher meiden die meisten Seward Charter den Weg uns speisen euch mit Kleinfisch in schnell zu erreichenden "Chicken Holes" ab...:q

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Sockeye (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche DIE Rolle*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Kling Für mich so, als würdest Du eine Shimano Saragosa 4000 suchen.....



Mit 360 Gramm schön leicht, als stabil wird sie auch angepriesen nur was die Bremse kann bzw. nicht kann ist nicht in Erfahrung zu bringen.

Hat hier jemand mehr Infos?

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Sockeye (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche DIE Rolle*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Die Stella 5000 SW wäre schon mal 40Gramm leichter als die SX,



... na, da kommen wir der Sache schon näher...:l

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Sockeye (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche DIE Rolle*



ThomasL schrieb:


> ich würde auch zu einer Multi greifen, die Revo oder eine Ambassadeur aus der 6000er Serie.



Ne, ich hab ja noch die kleine Avet dabei.

Aber eine Stationärrolle sollte es schon sein. Ich habe ein paar Tipps bekommen wo und wie man vom Strand aus  mit einer kräftigen Spinnrute  viiiiiel Spaß mit durchaus vernünftigen Helis vom Strand aus haben kann...

...aber so 30-50 Meter sollte man dafür casten können.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## weserwaller (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche DIE Rolle*



Sockeye schrieb:


> ....nur was die Bremse kann bzw. nicht kann ist nicht in Erfahrung zu bringen.
> 
> Hat hier jemand mehr Infos?



10 Kilo bei der 4000er schau mal bei NF77, ich selbst fische die 5000er auf Waller an der Spinrute schon eine ganze Zeit und bin absolut zufrieden.


----------



## rhinefisher (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche DIE Rolle*

Hi! die 5000er Stella wäre durchaus brauchbar; ich verwechsel oft 4- und 5000er und merke es gar nicht. Beim Wrackangeln an der belgischen Küste sind die 5000er Stellas seit Jahren Standart - die Rolle hält schon ordentlich Belastung aus und ist wirklich leicht.
Die 6000er ist viel zu schwer.
Petri


----------



## ThomasL (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche DIE Rolle*



Sockeye schrieb:


> ...wenn ich euch nochmal dabei erwische von Seward aus auf was anderes zu angeln als auf Silber, zieh ich euch die Ohren lang...
> ... im Prinzip werden für kapitale Ling und Helis, von Homer und Seward aus die gleichen Fischgünde angefahren, nur von Homer ist es die halbe Strecke. Daher meiden die meisten Seward Charter den Weg uns speisen euch mit Kleinfisch in schnell zu erreichenden "Chicken Holes" ab...:q
> 
> VG
> Sockeye



ich weiss nicht, ob du 2 Stunden Anfahrtsweg als schnell zu erreichen bezeichnest und soo schlecht war mein 80-Pfünder für diese Jahreszeit auch nicht|supergri. Einer in der Soldotna Lodge, der gleichzeitig mit uns dort war, ging auch auf eine Ausfahrt in Homer, die hatten auch alles nur 20-25 Pfünder auf dem Boot und Lingcod gar keinen. Ist halt um diese Jahreszeit schon etwas spät für die Grossen. Wir werden nächstes Mal auf jeden Fall wieder mind. eine Heili/Lingcod Tour machen

Ehrlich gesagt, muss es nicht unbedigt der Monsterbutt sein, ich fange lieber ein paar verschiedene Arten. Lingcod und Yelloweyed Rockfish habe ich bei 3 Ausfahrten in Homer noch keinen gefangen, (auch keiner auf dem Boot) in Seward bei 2 Ausfahrten 7 Lingcod und 1 Yelloweyed.


----------



## Sockeye (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche DIE Rolle*

2-Stunden einfache Strecke mit einem schnellen Boot? Da kommt ihr auch von Seward in die "heiße" Gegend für Ling und Rockfish. (Gegend um die Chugach Islands)

Falls ihr den Captain beiinflussen könnt, fragt ihn ob er euch zu den "Nagahut Rocks" bringen kann. Wenn das Wetter und das Wasser es zulässt ist dorte eine unglaubliche Angelei möglich. Rockfish stapeln sich dort, drunter lauern im Lavagestein riesige Lings und Helis jagen im Mittelwasser.

Hier hatten wir auf einen ca. 8 pfund Rockfisch einen Überbeisser von einem ca. 2m (mindestens ) Monsterling...:l

Von Homer aus, kann ich dir vor Allem den Mike Mans empfehlen: http://www.mannscharters.com/

Und um auf das Thema zurückzukommen, für die Lings verwendet er auch kleine Stellas.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Sockeye (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche DIE Rolle*

so, vielen Dank für eure Anregungen. Hier mal die Zusammenfassung:

Momentane Kandidaten:


Daiwa Saltiga 3500 H (780€)
Shimano Saragosa 4000 (150€)
Shimano Stella 5000 SW (520€)

den beiden genannten Penns sowie der Aernos traue ich nicht über den Weg. So wie ich mein Gear behandle, halten die gerade mal 2 Tage am Fluss durch...:q

...natürlich kosten die Teilchen einen Haufen Geld... Mal Hand aufs Herz. Sind diese Mehrpreise bspw Saragoss - Saltiga wirklich 630€ wert? Oder ist das mehr der Haben-Will Faktor, den die Hersteller ausnutzen?

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Nick_A (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche DIE Rolle*

Hi Langer, #h

die Saragosa wird in vielen Foren als "preiswerte Ersatzrolle" anstelle z.B. einer Stella genannt. Also ähnliche zumindest aber sehr gute Voraussetzungen z.B. auch zum Jiggen auf Gelbflossen-Thunas. Und dafür werden die großen Größen auch oft (und erfolgreich) genutzt ! 

Wenn Du Dir die Ami-Foren mal so anschaust, dann wirst Du von extrem vielen (!) Personen die Saragosa als preisgünstige und seeeehr langlebige Rolle empfohlen bekommen.

Guck z.B. mal hier rein ... ein Thread bei 360tuna.com ... hier geht es nur um die Saragosa[KLICK MICH]...der Thread hat mittlerweile 80 (!!!) Seiten.

Natürlich ist eine Stella SW besser. Sie hat einen noch seidenweicheren Lauf und hat auch noch mehr Bremskraft. Ich zweifel aber an, dass Du eine Bremskraft von 25 bis 30kg benötigst.  

Die Saragosa hat -je nach Größe- eine Bremskraft von 
- 22lbs (die 3.000er bis 5.000er)
- 27lbs (6.000/8.000er)
- 33lbs (10.000er)
- 41 lbs (14.000 und 18.000er)

Das Ding hat alles was Du wirklich brauchst ... ein extrem stabiles Paladin-Gear (das haben oft nur wesentlich teurere Rollen), eine Titan-Spulenkante, wasserdichte Bremsen, etc.:vik:

Nehme eine 8.000er oder 10.000er -je nach benötigter Schnurkapazität- ... wiegen tun beide etwa gleich viel (etwa 580 Gramm), die 10.000er hat extrem mehr Schnurkapazität und auch noch eine etwas größere Bremse. Selbst die 5.000er Größe wiegt etwa gleich viel.

Und "Wurf- und Belastungstechnisch" ist das Gewicht bei einer Stationärrolle etwas weniger relevant und bemerkbar als bei Multirollen 

Und wenn Du mehr Geld ausgeben willst, dann kannste natürlich trotzdem z.B. eine Stella nehmen...

Ich habe z.B. eine Stella SW 8.000 PG mal günstig für EUR 480ergattert und letztes Jahr noch für ca. EUR 300 eine Shimano TwinPower SW in der Größe 5.000 ... auch ein lecker Röllchen und ebenfalls eine gute Alternative hier ein ganz netter Testbericht [KLICK MICH]!

Grüße und bis Bäääärlin #h
Robert


----------



## Huchenfreak (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche DIE Rolle*

Hallo Sockeye,

für deine Zwecke wäre mir die 6000er Stella zu groß. Auch der große Knauf würde mich beim Fischen auf Lachs stören. Besser wäre meiner Meinung nach eine 5000er Stella Fa. Hat Power ohne Ende und ist dazu noch eine sehr filigrane Rolle. Evtl. treibst du sogar eine auf mit 4000er Ersatzspule dann kannst du beliebig je nach Angelart wechseln.


----------



## Sockeye (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche DIE Rolle*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Grüße und bis Bäääärlin #h



Ich weiss echt noch nicht ob ichs zeitlich hinbekomme...

VG
Sockeye


----------



## rhinefisher (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche DIE Rolle*

Hi! Seit wann passt denn eine 4000er Spule auf ne 5000er Stella..???
Petri


----------



## Sockeye (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche DIE Rolle*

Sodela...

die Saragosa 4000F liegt nun in meinen Händen. Sie macht einen soliden und gut verarbeiteten Eindruck. 
Ich habe sie mal an die Rute montiert und im Garten ein paar probe-Flips gemacht. Die Combo mit meiner Travel-Spinne ist gut ausgewogen, aber zusammen doch noch recht schwer...
Ich bin mal gespannt, wie meine Arme durchhalten, bei 600 Flips/Stunde...

VG
Sockeye


----------

